# ~했다니 (정신을 차리겠지요)



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I am slightly confused about how to translate the sentence below/what it means:

의사 선생님이 재훈 씨에게 오래 살고 싶으면 술을 끊으라고 *했다니* 정신을 차리*겠지요*. 

The speaker is in a conversation with a mutual friend of 재훈's. The condition of 재훈's liver recently worsened and he is in the hospital now.

What I am most confused by is the use of ~다니... I have learned it in the context of 김씨가 간첩이라니 나는 깜짝 놀랐다, to express surprise. But this ~다니 doesn't seem to be that one. 

1. Does 했다니 here actually mean 했다고 하니까? so the doctor already told 재훈 to stop drinking if he wants to live? 
2. or is the speaker saying that if the doctor told him so, he would finally come to his senses (청신을 차리겠지요)??

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Rance

I'm pretty sure -다니 or -라니 mean the same. Their usage differ based on consonants/vowels of the root to sound smoother if I recall correctly.

1.
For your scenario, you can use following sentence:

의사 선생님*이(or 도)* 재훈 씨에게 오래 살고 싶으면 술을 끊으라고 *했으니 *정신을 차리겠지요.
But obviously the speaker must know the drinking habit of 재훈 and is hoping doctor's warning to help 재훈 quit drinking.
도 if people around 재훈 have tried to make quit him drink already.

2.
No. Doctor's warning is not a speculation but probably a fact.
If 했다면, then it would be a speculation.
I think the speaker is surprised at the doctor's warning.
Not because the doctor told to stop drinking(any doctor would ), but probably at the warning that 재훈's life is at risk.
So from the friend's point of the view, 재훈 must have looked perfectly healthy.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 1. Does 했다니 here actually mean 했다고 하니까?


 Yes, both sound same. The pattern 했다니 can be often used to bring up what was told/done beforehands as grounds for the following sentence. 


82riceballs said:


> so the doctor already told 재훈 to stop drinking if he wants to live?


 Since the doctor (already) told 재훈 to quit drinking if he wants to live long,  I think that he would come to his senses. 



82riceballs said:


> 2. or is the speaker saying that if the doctor told him so, he would finally come to his senses (청신을 차리겠지요)??


 It's not a hypothetical situation here, but a factual one.


----------



## dhchong

"했다니" is actually shotend word for "했다고 하니" which is used to make indirect quote.
And it has following variations:  ~냐니, ~자니, ~라니.  The usage of these variations are quite complex, so it is not adequate to explain all the grammar here.

 "했다고 하니"  is usually used this way:  'Previous sentence'  "했다고 하니" 'following sentence' , the previous sentence serves as a logical base for following sentence.

"했다고 하니" has meaning of 'so far as I heard(informed)'.   Hope this can be helpful.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you!!!!


----------

